

MapReduce: A Flexible Data Processing Tool (AKA Dean and Ghemawat strike back) - bbgm
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/1/55744-mapreduce-a-flexible-data-processing-tool/fulltext#

======
sanj
_Given the factor of an 80-fold difference in this record-parsing benchmark,
we suspect the absolute numbers for the Hadoop benchmarks in the comparison
paper are inflated..._

Whoa! Those are some serious fighting words!

~~~
runevault
Whole article could be argued to be fighting words, considering they basically
point out flawed assertions in the comparison paper" over and over again.
Though catching an 80-fold difference is pretty ridiculous.

------
brown9-2
Looks like the author's of the "comparison paper" have a new paper out (the
byline says Jan 1 2010) titled "MapReduce and Parallel DBMSs: Friends or
Foes?" which seems to take a different approach at characterizing Map/Reduce,
but unfortunately the contents are only available for premium members.

[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/1/55743-mapreduce-and-
par...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/1/55743-mapreduce-and-parallel-
dbmss-friends-or-foes/fulltext)

 _Parallel DBMSs excel at efficient querying of large data sets; MapReduce-
style systems excel at complex analytics and ETL tasks. Neither is good at
what the other does well. Hence, the two technologies are complementary._

------
ypavan
Duplicate entry: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1018454>

The submitter added the known "#' at the end of the linked URL to resubmit
again.

~~~
bbgm
Sorry bout that. Didn't notice the additional character.

